

Why don't we have a text tag? - hkessel

I realize how absurd this sounds, but it&#x27;s something I&#x27;ve been toying with as a thought experiment.<p>&lt;text src=&quot;path&#x2F;to&#x2F;file.txt&quot;&gt;<p>Cahcable. Reusable. DB would only contain links to a file, like an image, etc.
======
jacquesm
Because the file will not exist on the machines of the rest of the potential
viewers of the site?

------
Millennium
The object tag can be used for this.

